

Notchup invites - mrtron

I will give give out notchup invites to anyone that provides me their email address and first/last name.
My email is troy dot simpson at gmail.<p>Full disclosure - this does get me a bonus if you get successfully get paid to go interview.  From their site "For each friend you invite, we'll pay you a bonus equal to 10% of what your friend earns on every interview they do for one year."<p>You get the benefit of not having to wait for them to review your eligibility.
======
aggieben
eval `my username`@$GOOGLE_MAIL

